# Motored Bicycle Extra Heavy Duty spoke WD hub



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-120-125-spoke-wd-new-departure-brake-assy-nos-hub-shell.141487/



202 views


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2019)

bump


----------

